# Hooking wigglers?



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

What's the best way to hook a wiggler?


----------



## robin (Apr 5, 2002)

I used wigglers for the first time today. I hooked them softly through the shell behind the head. It kept them alive and kicking. I caught a couple of fish on them, but minnows were a better producer.


----------



## Fidel Casserole (Jan 3, 2003)

I normally run my hook thru (like a worm) it's belly and then let them do their work.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

When I have plenty of wigglers I like to use two at a time, thread the first one, and then lightly hook the second one.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I have always hooked them through the tail. They live a lot longer not hooking them through any vital organs. They wiggle a lot more with the majority of the body hanging down. Plus, the tear drop shakes back and forth because the wiggler is shaking its tail. The only problem is you will use al ot more wigglers. The fish can pull the wiggler off the hook because most of the wiggler is hanging down free.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've had luck on them dead after hooking. I hook them at the base of the thorax on the belly and up through the head. The head is the toughest part. The tail will often get stolen but just the head will hook fish and won't disappear.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Best way for me is the back through the shell. I was watching them on my cam and they were wiggling like mad and it drove the fish nuts.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Between their legs you will see a tiny black dot I feed my hook through the dot curling it up between the eyes stays on much better any still does the wiggle thing


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I hook mine thru the layered shell on their backs. Slide your hook just under the shell keeping the point hidden just behind the head. They will stay alive and wiggle for hours.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tattoo Mike _
> *Best way for me is the back through the shell. I was watching them on my can and they were wiggling like bad and it drove the fish nuts. *


I usually read a magazine myself Mike, but I know you are a dedicated fisherman. Watching wigglers on the can is a bit much though. 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

DOH!!! Typo fixed.  I really need to watch what I type.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

lmao


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Right behind the head, in the tough part.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Through the second segment closest to the tail...They give the best action that way and last a long time...Watching on the camera, the fish usually take them from the head anyway, so by hooking them in the tail, the fish won't feel the hook...As soon as they get a taste without feeling the hook, they inhale them...Everyone has their own way...


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Only thing I have to add is what is probably obvious: use as light wire hook as possible. Personally, I hook them under the shell behind the head, as shallow as possible. May experiment with some of the other suggestions from this post.


----------

